# Bolens H16 engine replacement



## Thomas Verellen (Nov 16, 2020)

Am curious, since the tractor is older like 76ish. Can you use a Briggs to replace the 16hp original or is it a lot of custom work to get it to work?
New to this forum


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Watched a You Tube Video the other day of a guy that put a big block Chevy V-8 on what looks to be an early Case 220, so anything is possible. That H-16 probably has a HH160 Tecumseh, so you really don't have anything to lose. For the old Tecumseh SSI (Solid State Ignition), parts are damn near impossible to find. When you do find them, they are really expensive. Here's an example of what I'm saying....
http://dakota-outdoor-power-equipme...6b-tecumseh-oh160-hh160-solid-state-ignition/

The usual engineering problems with any sort of conversion are getting the exhaust system to fit and getting the drive to work. Those are nice little tractors, unfortunately they came with the HH Tecumseh and that's why most guys that collect/restore lawn tractors stay away from them. Once that SSI dies, the engine becomes a boat anchor and you have to drop a Briggs, or Kohler on it. 16HP, single-cylinder, horizontal engines aren't cheap with either brand .....


----------

